# I'll Tip You Later on the App (yes this really works).



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

Even before Uber released this I knew what this would mean. Used to be "oh if I could only tip on the app". 

When they say I'll tip you later . . . I always reply. "Oh, thanks, I just submitted a request to Uber so we can thank you through the app" . . . (and if they haven't walked away yet, I continue), "it's not active yet but we want to be able to show how much we appreciate it". 

It's not 100% be very close almost always works.

Here's a variation: "Oh, thank you, I'll put in a request to thank you through the app".


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Not at all convinced.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Bevital said:


> Even before Uber released this I knew what this would mean. Used to be "oh if I could only tip on the app".
> 
> When they say I'll tip you later . . . I always reply. "Oh, thanks, I just submitted a request to Uber so we can thank you through the app" . . . (and if they haven't walked away yet, I continue), "it's not active yet but we want to be able to show how much we appreciate it".
> 
> ...


Got any screenshots of all these tips?

when they say that to me, i say i'll give you 1-star now and when i get the tip then i'll change it to 5 stars.

jk but i just give them 1 or 2 or 3 stars. usually they don't follow thru and we both kinda win


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Not at all convinced.


Then keep doing what you are doing if it works for you.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

The check is in the mail...


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

God bless anybody who attempts to get a tip through some type of dialogue or comment after the ride is over. Knock yourself out. Just not for me. Haven't done it and never will do it.


----------



## Threedog1421 (Feb 21, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> God bless anybody who attempts to get a tip through some type of dialogue or comment after the ride is over. Knock yourself out. Just not for me. Haven't done it and never will do it.


Yeah, no way in hell will I ever "Fish for tips" with some bullshit lines. You're not entitled to tips, if people want to tip great. If not that's fine as well. Only dbags do that TBH. I stopped getting pissy about it day 2 lol.


----------

